# How Is this possible?



## infamous1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, since i can remember i have bad stools and lots of gas. I didnt really care ever, but 1 year ago i decided to search for something to solve these problems and I found probiotcs. I bought the first probiotic I saw and i took it and within 2 hours all my problems were solved...no gas anymore and no diarrea!!! I could eat whatever I want but after 2 weeks it all came back, so I bought a new bottle of the same probiotic but It just didnt work anymore







then I decided to buy another probiotic and again it seemed to work. This time about 3 weeks and then it stopped working again. Since then I tried 5 different probiotics but they dont seem to improve my situation anymore!!! How is this possible????? Maybe there are too many bad bacteries so that that the probiotics got killed before they can do their job??? Im thinking about taking antibiotics because i feel that my gas is getting worse







plzz help me....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes IBS tends to have a mind of its own, so it can be hard to tell sometimes if the better/worse is due to what you are doing or not.I don't know how stable the ones you are buying are, or how consistent they are from bottle to bottle in quality.Being dietary supplements they are not that well regulated so you may not get what you think you are, and they may not be as stable as they are supposed to be.Make sure you store them the way it says on the label.The colon is an ecology and sometimes changing an ecology can be more difficult.I've usually had good luck with the ones I've tried continuing to work, but that isn't always true of everyone.K.


----------



## infamous1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thnx for the answer....both probiotics were very cheap and didnt have alot of bacteria in it. Im now on primal defense, its my 5th day and i feel improvements!


----------

